# Brook Trout Replica



## SteelheadJunkie (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking for someone to do a brook trout replica at a fair price. I'm in the UP but distance isn't a problem. Suggestions, PMs and contact info are all welcome.

Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Check out the previous post about a "lake trout replica." The same two guys I recommended, Paul Borkowski and Randy Budzynski, are the best in MI at fish painting. As you know, brook trout are a kaliedoscope of colors and markings, and paint a repelica so it looks natural and alive is a daunting task for most fish guys. Those two can make fiberglass look like it could swim off of the wall! (How big was the brookie?) Good luck!!


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

If distance isn't an issue, try Lasting Memories down by Charlevoix (Ironton). 231-547-5455. I had a walleye done by them when I lived in Gaylord. I checked out multiple taxidermists and I went with them. If I ever get another wall mount of anything, I would go back to them.


----------



## SteelheadJunkie (Apr 17, 2012)

DFJISH said:


> Check out the previous post about a "lake trout replica." The same two guys I recommended, Paul Borkowski and Randy Budzynski, are the best in MI at fish painting. As you know, brook trout are a kaliedoscope of colors and markings, and paint a repelica so it looks natural and alive is a daunting task for most fish guys. Those two can make fiberglass look like it could swim off of the wall! (How big was the brookie?) Good luck!!


I'll definitely give them a holler. And brookie was 21 1/2 inches in length, 13" inches in girth and weighed a little over 4lbs


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

SteelheadJunkie said:


> I'll definitely give them a holler. And brookie was 21 1/2 inches in length, 13" inches in girth and weighed a little over 4lbs
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
PM sent


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

SteelheadJunkie said:


> I'll definitely give them a holler. And brookie was 21 1/2 inches in length, 13" inches in girth and weighed a little over 4lbs
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wow, dat's a beeeeeeg speck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

SteelheadJunkie said:


> I'll definitely give them a holler. And brookie was 21 1/2 inches in length, 13" inches in girth and weighed a little over 4lbs
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


WOW! Post some pics of that bad boy!!


----------



## SteelheadJunkie (Apr 17, 2012)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

If your in the yoop then I would take it to randy desmoreu. Prolly spelled the name a little wrong. State champ and won a bunch at the world show this year also. Can't go wrong with him. Pm me if you need more info.
He is in the east end of the UP
Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

